# If you like cats....



## Saphellae (Mar 13, 2008)

... or hate them!  (Disclaimer: Guests may be hesitant to eat this)
  I myself like the poop hanging off the side, as if the cat got spooked and missed the litterbox!






This recipe can be found at the website AllRecipes.  Kitty Litter Cake.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry, but that's really disgusting


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it's funny, it would be a great halloween cake


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 13, 2008)

I`m Fairly sure that`s already on here somewhere too (as a Hallow`en cake), and yeah, I think it`s pretty funny also 

would be Funnier to make a Savory version with rice, and have the melted tootsie rolls replaced with an Anchovy type paste, imagine the smell and all that steam coming off when you serve it


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh NASTY @ the steam. LOL!!!


----------



## Buck (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd feel right at home there.


----------



## Caine (Mar 13, 2008)

It depends on how you cook them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll pass on that cake. As a foster parent to a multitude of cats and kittens over the last five or six years, I've had to deal with litter boxes every morning before I leave for work and every evening when I get home from work. Although you do get used to them after a while, you still don't want to eat out of one.


----------

